# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Dokazivanje izvanbračne zajednice

## lisa84

Kako bi trebao izgledati taj postupak? Gdje se ide, kada, s kim, koliko traje izvanparnični postupak, što je to uopće (osim što je to onaj postupak koji nije parnični)...?

Kako reče Milinović, ljudima će bit lakše otić kod matičara, ali...
Ljudi koji čekaju na postupak u rujnu, nemaju baš vremena za vjenčanje, a budući da će Zakon tada biti na snazi... trebali bi biti spremni.  :/

----------


## tropical

a zašto bi se trebali vjenčati? razumijem da je lakše, ali možda postoje ljudi koji ne veruju u papir, nemaju druge potrebe osim dokazivati to za neke postupke?

kako će se dokazivati? kako bih ja trebala dokazivati da sam u takvoj zajednici bila i prije djeteta? kome? u matičnim uredima? hzzo-u? ministarstvu obitelji? koliko svjedoka? kakav je formular?

----------


## laky

i kako namjerava "natjerati" strane drzavljane na to povjerenstvo  :/  čovjek se stvarno dobro ufurao u neke stvari  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## 2805

Isto pitanje muči i mene. Bilo bi grozno kad bi zbog ovih novih umotvorina trebali propustiti postupak u 9.mj koji ionako već dugo čekamo. Najbolje je da se obratimo ministru da nam da jasne upute kako dalje. Sigurna sam da će Zakon trajati vrrrlo kratko, ali za nas je i to predugo.

----------


## Maxime

U NL ljudi koji zive u izvanbracnoj zajednici najcesce pripreme i potpisati dokument kod odvjetnika ili javnog biljeznika koji potvrdjuje taj status (taj dokument ilite Ugovor se koristi kao podloga kod uzimanja kredita, hipoteke, sklapanja zivotnog osiguranja). 

Nije mi jasno zasto bi u HR trebala komisija za tvrdjivanje izvanbracne, osim sti bi se vjerojatno pruzala Crkvi legitimni nacin da zabada nos u tudju privatnost ...

----------


## lisa84

Znam da je ovo "manje bitna stvar" mnogima, ali ima onih kojima je trenutno najbitnija. Moguće je da će doć u rujnu na postupak, a neće ih primiti zbog ove zakonske odredbe. Ako treba vremena za sređivanje toga, neće stić i onda... Ponovno na listu čekanja!   :Crying or Very sad:  

Evo, u Korneru je Golem počeo *valjda* odgovarati na to pitanje, al su skrenuli na neš' drugo... 
Počeo je govoriti o onoj Komisiji koja će provjeravati jesmo li podobni za postupak ili nismo... Pa šta će ta Komisija provjeravati i da li smo u izvanbračnoj zajednici više od 3 godine? Ili...?

Zna li itko?  :?

----------


## 2805

Bitno je da su brzinski donjeli zakon. Sigurna sam da ni oni sami operativno neznaju kako će se provoditi (kome će se donositi potvrda o zajednici, hoće li se komisije organizirati u okviru bolnica ili općina i sl, a da ne spominjem da kod nas nijedna klinika nema mogućnost zamrzavanja jajnih stanica).

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ja stvarno ne mogu zamisliti da će vas iz bolnice vratiti s dogovorenog postupka jer nemate vjenčani list   :Sad:   Možda najbolje da za početak nazovete kliniku gdje se liječite i pitate, ne znam, lupam, muka mi je od ove države...

Tropical, ne znam trebate li vi na postupak, ali ako da, imam dobru vijest - ne trebate dokazivati ljubav ako već imate dijete (što mi je super dio zakona, rodi dijete pa ćemo ti onda dopustiti MPO... ili reci da)   :Rolling Eyes:  

Uostalom, Milinović je izjavio da je njemu važnije reći "da" pred Bogom nego pred matičarom... Kako će itko dokazati da vi niste rekli "da" pred Bogom? Ili je "svećenik" = Bog u njegovoj priči  :/

----------


## necija mama

> Počeo je govoriti o onoj Komisiji koja će provjeravati jesmo li podobni za postupak ili nismo... Pa šta će ta Komisija provjeravati i da li smo u izvanbračnoj zajednici više od 3 godine? Ili...?
> 
> Zna li itko?  :?


Ne znam u kojem će obliku biti reguliran taj izvanparnični postupak, ne bi bilo loše da je kod javnog bilježnika (ako već mora biti)
Ali vezano za povjerenstvo koje uvodi nemir, prema ovom prijedlogu zakona pred povjerenstvo idu parovi koji idu na heterolognu oplodnju - znači s doniranom jajnom ili sjemenom stanicom
Koliko sam ja shvatila homolognu oplodnju neće provjeravati povjerenstvo...

----------


## Lorien

> Kako bi trebao izgledati taj postupak? Gdje se ide, kada, s kim, koliko traje izvanparnični postupak, što je to uopće (osim što je to onaj postupak koji nije parnični)...?


Izvanparnični postupak se vodi pred Općinskim sudom koji je nadležan za stranke (prema prebivalištu stranaka). To je puno neformalniji postupak od parničnog (iako imamo zakon koji ga regulira još iz 1934.g.) i jedine stranke u postupku će kao predlagatelji biti izvanbračni drugovi. U ovom slučaju neće biti protustranke. Dokazi kojima bi trebali dokazivati svoju izvanbračnu zajednicu mogu biti svi dokazi koje predviđa i parnični postupak - ali vrlo vjerojatno bi bilo dovoljno saslušanje stranaka ili svjedoka. S obzirom na svoju neformalnost i činjenice koje u njemu treba dokazati ne bi trebao trajati dugo, ali treba uzeti u obzir i činjenicu da su sudovi pretrpani raznim predmetima i čak i da predmet dođe u ruke najefikasnijeg suca ne može se riješiti u roku od 3 dana.

Po mom mišljenju je ovo vrlo diskriminirajuća odredba koja dodatno omalovažava osobe u izvanbračnoj zajednici i već sam napisala negdje na ovom pdf da ako su baš htjeli neki papir mogli su tražiti njihovu izjavu ovjerenu od javnog bilježnika da žive zajedno.

----------


## lisa84

Lorien   :Kiss:

----------


## TwistedQ

U vezi smo dugo, nismo vjenčani.
Živimo na istoj adresi kao podstanari, ali naravno na toj adresi nismo prijavljeni jer gazdarica iznajmljuje stan na "crno".
Ja imam prebivalište u jednoj, a MM u drugoj županiji.

Planirali smo po naše smrzliće na jesen, a što sada? 
Izgubiti ćemo dragocjeno vrijeme na birokraciju.

Da li je adresa ( prebivalište ) bitno pri dokazivanju vanbračne zajednice?
I, recimo ( hipotetski ) - kad vanbračnu zajednicu ne bismo mogli dokazati, zar bi naše smrzliće bacili? Ne bi li upravo to novi zakon trebao sprijećiti?!

----------


## Lorien

mislim da isto prebivalište nije dokaz izvanbračne zajednice. to naravno ovisi o diskrecijskoj procjeni suca koji vodi postupak, ali ne mogu zamisliti nijednog koji vam ne bi utvrdio da ste u izvanbračnoj zajednici nakon vašeg iskaza da živite zajedno kao podstanari i da vas gazdarica ne želi prijaviti. poanta je da živite zajedno. izvanbračna zajednica je po Obiteljskom zakonu "trajnija zajednica života", a da li ste prijavljeni na istoj adresi je manje bitno. koliko ljudi uopće ne živi na adresama na kojima su prijavljeni.
iskreno se nadam da će i ova odredba pasti jer je stvarno tragikomična.

----------


## Lorien

nijedan zakon se ne smije primjenjivati retroaktivno pa mislim da vam smrzliće ne smiju baciti, ali ćete prije FET-a nažalost morati pokrenuti sudski postupak.

----------


## vikki

> U vezi smo dugo, nismo vjenčani.
> 
> Ja imam prebivalište u jednoj, a MM u drugoj županiji.
> 
> Da li je adresa ( prebivalište ) bitno pri dokazivanju vanbračne zajednice?
> I, recimo ( hipotetski ) - kad vanbračnu zajednicu ne bismo mogli dokazati, zar bi naše smrzliće bacili? Ne bi li upravo to novi zakon trebao sprijećiti?!


Slična situacija. Devet godina u vezi, nešto više od godinu dana zajedničkog života, formalno još na različitim adresama (lijena promijeniti dokumente). U 9./10. mjesecu nas čeka postupak na VV i nemam nikakvu namjeru dokazivati koliko smo u vezi - budu li radili probleme, odnosno odbili postupak, idem tamo gdje me to neće pitati (a vjerujem da će s obzirom na neke odredbe novog zakona cvjetati ilegalni postupci, tj. neki njegovi dijelovi, a s time mito i korupcija). 
Ili odustajem od medicine dok se zakon ne promijeni - jer mi je straašno uvredljivo dokazivati nekom činovničiću da jesmo u vezi i da smo sposobni imati dijete. Osjećala bih se ko kriminalac samo zato što nisam udana.

----------


## lisa84

Zajednička adresa ne bi trebala biti dokaz izvanbračne zajednice. Po tome bi na postupak mogli "cimeri", a nevjenčani supružnici ne.

----------


## lisa84

MM zvao Općinski sud da se raspita o dokazivanju izvanbračne zajednice vezano za MPO... Rekli da NEMAJU POJMA i uputili ga na Centar za socijalnu skrb. Tamo isti odgovor!

Zvao drugi Općinski sud (u većem gradu) i ovi također nemaju pojma.  :shock:
Rekli mu da bi trebalo vidjet s nekim odvjetnikom, al da oni misle da bi trebalo s 2-3 svjedoka otić kod javnog bilježnika i tamo to potpisat...

Ali... to nije izvanparnični postupak onda, ovi to neće priznat i šta sad?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## IRENA456

Nakon 15god zajedničkog života namam potrebu nekom dokazivat s kim spavam (nismo na istoj adresi)
Mislim da je dovoljno šta moj MPO dr.bolje poznaje moje tjelo od MM jer sam kod njega puno duže od 3god koliko je potrebno za uć u postupak
Iako smo se ubrzo namjeravali vjenčat sad mi se sve to skupa gadi
Cure nadam se da će ovaj zakon u potpunosti past na Ustavnom sudu i da će sve bit kao prije

----------


## Lorien

> MM zvao Općinski sud da se raspita o dokazivanju izvanbračne zajednice vezano za MPO... Rekli da NEMAJU POJMA i uputili ga na Centar za socijalnu skrb. Tamo isti odgovor!
> 
> Zvao drugi Općinski sud (u većem gradu) i ovi također nemaju pojma.  :shock:
> Rekli mu da bi trebalo vidjet s nekim odvjetnikom, al da oni misle da bi trebalo s 2-3 svjedoka otić kod javnog bilježnika i tamo to potpisat...
> 
> Ali... to nije izvanparnični postupak onda, ovi to neće priznat i šta sad?


oni vrlo vjerojatno nisu uopće upoznati s time da im je sabor natovario na leđa još jednu vrstu postupka jer je zakon tek jučer objavljen u NN, a nije zakon koji matično uređuje sudske postupke pa pretpostavljam da netko tko nije pratio izglasavanje zakona niti ne zna za tu odredbu.
izvanparnični postupak se pokreće pred sudom, a ne kod javnog bilježnika, osim u slučaju da zakon odredi da se vodi kod javnog bilježnika kao povjerenika suda (kao u slučaju ostavine, ovrhe na temelju vjerodostojne isprave) što ovdje nije slučaj.

----------


## lisa84

Mi smo danas dobili Rješenje o izvanbračnoj zajednici.  :D   
Zahtjev smo predali Općinskom sudu, prije 3 tjedna (onda "malo" dosađivali    :Embarassed:  ) i uspjeli dobit termin za saslušanje. Dali smo izjave, potpisali da se odričemo prava na Žalbu (jer bi inače morali čekat da prođe zakonski rok za to)... i sve je bilo gotovo za manje od pola sata.   :Grin:  
Moram naglasit da smo imali sreće i dobili suuuuper suca!!! 

Bilo mi je mučno svo ono čekanje i strepnja kako će to bit, al na kraju uopće nije bilo neugodno.

Od srca savjetujem svima koji su nevjenčani, a ne žele vječnu uspomenu na vjenčanje zbog ovakvog Zakona, da odu na sud - ne boli ni približno koliko će bolit ako vas odbiju "do daljnjega"...   :Love:

----------


## andream

> Mi smo danas dobili Rješenje o izvanbračnoj zajednici.


Da li ste za to plaćali kakve pristojbe? Ne bi me iznenadilo da će na svim tim potvrdama država htjeti usput zaraditi i koju kunu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lisa84

Mislim da je nekih 100, 150 kn. Al to će nam naknadno poslat uplatnicu.
Troškovi izvanparničnog postupka - možeš lako provjerit u cjeniku koliko je točno.

----------


## frka

lisa, ako se ne varam, vi ste to obavili u rijeci... mi smo u zg i kad sam zvala sud da se raspitam, odgovor na "koliko bi to moglo trajati" je bio duuuuuuuugo!!! to sam i provjerila preko prijateljice  :Sad:   mislim da vecina nas nema vremena za te pi_darije a samo da te pozovu na rociste moze potrajat par mjeseci.. 
ja se stvarno osjecam kao ostecena roba izlozena svima na milost i nemilost... koje zadiranje u privatnost!! fuj!!
mi smo se planirali zeniti sljedece ljeto na moru a sad to moramo brzopotezno obavljati u opcini ili cekati bog te pitaj koliko da bi uopce mogli krenuti s mpo koju ionak cekamo vec 100 g.! koji izbor, ha?!  :Evil or Very Mad:   stvarno sramotno na sto nas tjeraju!! 
a to naravno povlaci 100 drugih stvari! uopce nismo obitelji namjeravali reci da moramo na mpo - njegovi ni nemaju pojma sto je sa mnom - a sad i to moramo jer stvarno bi bilo odvratno roditeljima presutit da smo u braku kao da su zadnja rupa na svirali... 
da se ne bi krivo shvatilo-nije da nismo htjeli reci zbog sramote i sl. nego zbog pritisaka kojih ionako imamo dovoljno u svemu tome sami po sebi... moji su u panici oko svega sto ima veze sa mnom (sto nije ni cudno nakon svega sto su prosli sa mnom), a ja ne mogu podnositi samilosne poglede i vjecite upitnike nad glavama! s prijateljima je lakse - kazes im da sute i da ce sve saznati na vrijeme, ali mamama i tatama je taj "prekidac brige" uvijek na "ON".  nadam se da ce se i svima nama taj prekidac uskoro ukljuciti  :Smile:  
oops, malo skrenuh s teme  :Embarassed:  

pozdrav svima i sretno sa svime!

----------


## aenea

I to je previše, ali se nadam da neće skužiti da je jeftiniji izvanparnični postupak nego vjenčanje pa u namjeri poticanja vjenčavanja podignuti cijene.

----------


## mare41

Lisa, da li traže dokumente o zajedničkoj adresi stanovanja (mi to nemamo)? I što konkretno pitaju? Ne traže dolazak svjedoka? (moj Bože, ko da smo kriminalci).

----------


## vikki

> Mi smo danas dobili Rješenje o izvanbračnoj zajednici.


Mislim da bih se osjećala užasno jadno u momentu kad dobijem taj papir (kao da se već ne osjećam dovoljno jadno)   :Sad:

----------


## IRENA456

lisa84 da li moraš objasnit u koju svrhu tražiš potvrdu i da li ona vrijedi SAMO za MPO

----------


## frka

evo sto su meni rekli na opcinskom u Vukovarskoj - treba podnijeti prijedlog za priznavanje vanbracne zajednice i platiti 100kn biljega. ako ne znas kako se prijedlog sastavlja, moras se savjetovati s odvjetnikom. kad ga predas, cekas da te pozovu na rociste (cini mi se) u Vodnikovu a to moze potrajati par mjeseci jer su zatrpani.  bratic (jos malo pa pravnik) nam je provjerio kak to ide i odmah nam rekao da se bolje odemo ozeniti. ceka se dugo, moraju se navesti svjedoci i poprilicno to strogo i ozbiljno shvacaju. valjda ovisi i na kakvog suca naidjes. osim ako nam predragi ministar ne stvori uvjete da se to brzo i jednostavno rijesi. sumnjam da bi nam itko (normalan) radio probleme s obzirom na to za sto trebamo potvrdu, ali pitanje je kad ce se doci na red. mi smo vec presli na trazenje burmi.

----------


## frka

irena, mislim da to vrijedi za sve, ne samo mpo. osim ako ne oforme i sud samo za nas da nas do kraja stigmatiziraju  :Mad:

----------


## Laura Lana

Ja imam jedan prijedlog. Treba postaviti jednog javnog bilježnika na ulazu u Jarun pa kad klinci dođu kupiti jednu kartu za ulaz odmah potpišu i jednonoćnu bračnu zajednicu sa partnerom za tu večer za slučaj da se dogodi dijete.javascript' :Laughing: '

----------


## lisa84

U Zahtjevu napišeš za šta ti treba i navedeš svjedoke. Svatko to može sam napisat, ne treba ti odvjetnik.
Adresu staviš onu na kojoj živite, bez obzira gdje ste prijavljeni - tu će ti doć i poziv za saslušanje.
Zajednička adresa na osobnoj samo je Milinoviću dokaz za nešto. On misli da cijeli neboder živi u vanbračnoj zajednici, a moji roditelji koji su u braku i žive zajedno, ali zbog posla nisu prijavljeni na istoj adresi se ni ne poznaju.  :/ 

Na sudu te ne pitaju ništa neugodno, jer iz Zahtjeva vide zašto si tu, (oni to unaprijed prouče)... tj. pitaju te samo osobne podatke, koliko živite zajedno, da li imate spolne odnose, dijelite li troškove, jeste li neprekidno zajedno, niste u braku s trećom osobom i da li vam to treba zbog medicinske oplodnje (na to je u našem slučaju išo i jedan komentar, al simpatičan - sudac je samo iznio mišljenje koje dijelimo i svi mi na forumu). Uglavnom, samo potvrđuješ ili ispravljaš ono što on kaže, upozori te na kažnjivost lažnog iskaza i to je to.
I da, u našoj sudnici nije bilo križeva. mm na to bacio oko.   :Laughing:  

Istina je da puno ovisi o tome kakvog suca dobiješ, i oni su samo ljudi. Ima dobrih, al ne možeš očekivat da svi ostali sjede na desnoj strani sabornice.
O tome ovisi koliko će komplicirat, hoće li zvat svjedoke...

Iako na Rješenju ne piše za šta se postupak provodio (nego samo u Zapisniku), ja bih rekla da vrijedi samo za MPO i da je zbog toga ovako formalan.
Cijene neće mijenjat, jer moraju bit iste za sve izvanparnične postupke.

Još jednom, nema ništa sramotno u ovome i da moram birat ponovno: ovo, vjenčanje ili čekanje (možda i godinu dana), izabrala bih ovo.
I vjenčanje je dobra opcija, ako možeš izbit iz glave Milinovićev pobjednički smajl (uz riječi: "Ja ipak mislim da će bit više vjenčanja. Da će ljudima bit jednostavnije otić do matičara, nego na sud.")

Kako god, samo se pokrenite i ne dopustite mu da pobijedi! Bar u onome na što možemo utjecat. 
 :Love:

----------


## frka

ma imas pravo - i mene je mucila njegova izjava da ce biti vise vjencanja i najradije ne bih iz inata ali nema sanse da tu dodjemo na red u roku od mjesec dana. to su mi i izravno rekli. ne da mi se kockat s tim a i zapravo mi nije toliko bitno koliko da se nesto vise pokrene. zenit cemo se ponovo sljedece godine  :Laughing:  
ali mislim da potvrda vrijedi za sve - dokazana je vanbracna zajednica. pa ne moze biti dokazana samo za mpo. ljudi ili jesu ili nisu u njoj. ako vrijedi za jednu stvar, mora i za sve drugo.

----------


## pak

evo informacija koju sam dobila jucer od jednog sudca za izvanparnicki postupak imaju rok do 5 mjeseci za odrediti rociste,nadam se da ce imati sluha bar tamo pa nekako to ubrzati

----------

